# Anyone in Caporciano



## vintage

Hi, I am considering purchasing a house in Caporciano. Does anyone have any info on the town? 

The house is on housearounditaly with house code ABANCO9190. 

If anyone lives in this town or visits here, have you seen this house, any info about it would be great. I have contacted the Realtor and have received many photos of the inside of the house. I know I will have to go there to see it, but would like to know ahead if it is worth considering.


----------



## bunty16

*Just visited village*

Hi, I was actually in italy when you posted message. House around italy took me round Abruzzo, and showed me a property in Caporciano, what I saw I liked, I have put an offer in for a house (not the one you like) and just waiting now for completion. As far as I know, there is a bar, post office and church. There are daily deliveries of food, I have asked the surveyor if there is any other shop(ie newspapers etc.,) but yet to hear. I believe there is a good bus serice, and a supermarket not very far. This village is fairly quiet it seems, which will suit us. Let me know if you go there. The agents were fantastic and helpful, nothing too much trouble for them. I recommend at least 3 days for viewing, and have a look at other places if you like myself have never been there before. The house we looked at on the internet was fantastic, but unsuitable area for us. Jean.


----------



## vintage

Hi, thanks for the info. I will be going there at the end of October. They have me looking at property twice a day for 4 days with a different scout each time.

If I put an offer on a house, how long does it take to get to completion? Did you notice a lot of earthquake damage or do they have the town cleaned up? Are you planning on living there or using it as a Holiday home, we will be using ours as a holiday home until we decide to move there permanently. 

Bill


----------



## bunty16

*completion times*



vintage said:


> Hi, thanks for the info. I will be going there at the end of October. They have me looking at property twice a day for 4 days with a different scout each time.
> 
> If I put an offer on a house, how long does it take to get to completion? Did you notice a lot of earthquake damage or do they have the town cleaned up? Are you planning on living there or using it as a Holiday home, we will be using ours as a holiday home until we decide to move there permanently.
> 
> Bill


Hello again, I believe it takes 4-6 weeks, much quicker if paying cash, it's 2 weeks since I viewed and had my offer accepted, busy packing up at this end, as we plan to retire there. originally, we thought about the holiday home idea for a while, but since we are not working now after taking early retirement, there is nothing to stop us. Did not see much of any earthquake damage, I did view a house that had been damaged, but had been put right. Cannot remember where though, I viewed so many houses, in different villages, it was overwhelming. One of the scouts is called maritzio, he lost his home in the Quake, he would know that area very well. Did not see any problems with carpocianio. I expect (if all goes well) to have moved in by the end of october/early november. My house looks sound, but I have arranged for a survey to be on the safe side. let me know how you get on, Jean.


----------



## vintage

bunty16 said:


> Hello again, I believe it takes 4-6 weeks, much quicker if paying cash, it's 2 weeks since I viewed and had my offer accepted, busy packing up at this end, as we plan to retire there. originally, we thought about the holiday home idea for a while, but since we are not working now after taking early retirement, there is nothing to stop us. Did not see much of any earthquake damage, I did view a house that had been damaged, but had been put right. Cannot remember where though, I viewed so many houses, in different villages, it was overwhelming. One of the scouts is called maritzio, he lost his home in the Quake, he would know that area very well. Did not see any problems with carpocianio. I expect (if all goes well) to have moved in by the end of october/early november. My house looks sound, but I have arranged for a survey to be on the safe side. let me know how you get on, Jean.


Jean
One day (hopefully soon) I will be able to move there permanently. I tried to rent a house in Caporciano for the week I would be visiting, but the house was too close to earthquake damage and could not be rented. The owner has a man from England who watches his house, I guess he lives in Caporciano. 
I got my viewing schedule from housearounditaly and it looks like I will be very busy for the week. Did you drive with the scouts or do you use your own car and meet them at appointments? If your there at the end of October I might see you when I'm in town. I'll let you know how it goes after I have been there.
Do you speak any Italian? I have just started learning.
Bill


----------



## bunty16

*Driving*



vintage said:


> Jean
> One day (hopefully soon) I will be able to move there permanently. I tried to rent a house in Caporciano for the week I would be visiting, but the house was too close to earthquake damage and could not be rented. The owner has a man from England who watches his house, I guess he lives in Caporciano.
> I got my viewing schedule from housearounditaly and it looks like I will be very busy for the week. Did you drive with the scouts or do you use your own car and meet them at appointments? If your there at the end of October I might see you when I'm in town. I'll let you know how it goes after I have been there.
> Do you speak any Italian? I have just started learning.
> Bill


Hi, I do not drive, so was taken all over for 25 euro's a day. I would advise letting them take you as they know the area, and so easy to get lost. would love to see you if I'm there, but may not be linked up to internet for a while as not sure yet how to go about it. I met an englishman called Jamie when viewing, It is probably him that is keeping an eye on the house! see, I feel I already live there. No news yet re completion, just cannot wait. Jean. (they will tell you if I have moved in if you mention my name. best wishes jean.


----------



## bunty16

*Speaking Italian*



vintage said:


> Jean
> One day (hopefully soon) I will be able to move there permanently. I tried to rent a house in Caporciano for the week I would be visiting, but the house was too close to earthquake damage and could not be rented. The owner has a man from England who watches his house, I guess he lives in Caporciano.
> I got my viewing schedule from housearounditaly and it looks like I will be very busy for the week. Did you drive with the scouts or do you use your own car and meet them at appointments? If your there at the end of October I might see you when I'm in town. I'll let you know how it goes after I have been there.
> Do you speak any Italian? I have just started learning.
> Bill


Hello again, forgot to comment on the language, have been learning, not fluent at all, but have picked up the basics, hope to continue to improve once there. My husband can only speak a few words. Are you coming to Italy on your own? or with family? Are you from Uk?, just had house surveyed, it all looks ok, hoping not too long now. We have a kitten and a dog, so having their pet passports done currently, that could take a month. Jean.


----------



## vintage

bunty16 said:


> Hello again, forgot to comment on the language, have been learning, not fluent at all, but have picked up the basics, hope to continue to improve once there. My husband can only speak a few words. Are you coming to Italy on your own? or with family? Are you from Uk?, just had house surveyed, it all looks ok, hoping not too long now. We have a kitten and a dog, so having their pet passports done currently, that could take a month. Jean.


 Hi Jean, We have been using Rosetta Stone for learning italian, it seems to be working pretty good. They say you can be fluent in 6 months, but I don't know about that. It will be my wife and I when we live there. I will be going alone at the end of October to look for a house. She will probably spend next summer there. I'm sure she will like to meet you then. We are from Florida. Just want to have a simpler life. Do you really need passports for your pets? -Bill.


----------



## bunty16

*pet passports*



vintage said:


> Hi Jean, We have been using Rosetta Stone for learning italian, it seems to be working pretty good. They say you can be fluent in 6 months, but I don't know about that. It will be my wife and I when we live there. I will be going alone at the end of October to look for a house. She will probably spend next summer there. I'm sure she will like to meet you then. We are from Florida. Just want to have a simpler life. Do you really need passports for your pets? -Bill.


Yes, afraid so, it's costing a lot of money! they have to be microchipped, (dog already had this done)then be up to date on usual annual injections, plus rabies, followed by blood tests and I think another rabies injection!! I am using a cd set (bbc active) it's quite good, but too busy to concentrate on it at the momment due to sorting out this house, selling stuff, packing, giving stuff away etc., I want to be ready when we complete. The person who owns the house next to ours in caporciano, is american, she lives in rome, but uses the house as a holiday home so I am told. have not met her yet. I think it's a great idea to meet up with your wife, it will help both of us to settle in. Jean.


----------



## bunty16

*pet passports/2*



bunty16 said:


> Yes, afraid so, it's costing a lot of money! they have to be microchipped, (dog already had this done)then be up to date on usual annual injections, plus rabies, followed by blood tests and I think another rabies injection!! I am using a cd set (bbc active) it's quite good, but too busy to concentrate on it at the momment due to sorting out this house, selling stuff, packing, giving stuff away etc., I want to be ready when we complete. The person who owns the house next to ours in caporciano, is american, she lives in rome, but uses the house as a holiday home so I am told. have not met her yet. I think it's a great idea to meet up with your wife, it will help both of us to settle in. Jean.


Sorry, will not be at house when you visit. Told by vet yesterday that I am looking at nearer the 3rd week in November before we can take pets. Jean


----------



## vintage

bunty16 said:


> Sorry, will not be at house when you visit. Told by vet yesterday that I am looking at nearer the 3rd week in November before we can take pets. Jean


Hi Jean,
That's OK, I thought the end of Oct for you was kind of quick. I am also not looking forward to packing and deciding what to take and what to sell, but that is not for some time now. I now have an Italy phone # and all my reservations for hotels, planes, and rental cars are made. So now I am just putting my free time into learning Italian. Can't wait to see the town! Bill


----------



## maleena

It all sounds very exciting, I can't wait to move to Italy myself. I love reading how everyone is going with their moves and settling in. My family and I will hopefully be doing all of that this time next year.


----------



## bunty16

*hoping to complete soon*



vintage said:


> Hi Jean,
> That's OK, I thought the end of Oct for you was kind of quick. I am also not looking forward to packing and deciding what to take and what to sell, but that is not for some time now. I now have an Italy phone # and all my reservations for hotels, planes, and rental cars are made. So now I am just putting my free time into learning Italian. Can't wait to see the town! Bill


Hello Bill, how are you getting on with learning italian? I have not done anything like that for weeks, been too busy! Looks like I will be in Pescara around the end of the month for the final act, just waiting for the word from the agency. Jean.


----------



## vintage

bunty16 said:


> Hello Bill, how are you getting on with learning italian? I have not done anything like that for weeks, been too busy! Looks like I will be in Pescara around the end of the month for the final act, just waiting for the word from the agency. Jean.


Hi Jean, 
Doing OK with the italian, for the 3 to 4 weeks I have been using the program, I think I have learned quite a lot. I think we will learn the language a lot faster when we are there. That would be great if you were there at the end of the month, I should be in Caporciano on Monday the 26th. So do you have to be there for the final act or is it something you could do through the mail? Bill


----------



## bunty16

*Final act*



vintage said:


> Hi Jean,
> Doing OK with the italian, for the 3 to 4 weeks I have been using the program, I think I have learned quite a lot. I think we will learn the language a lot faster when we are there. That would be great if you were there at the end of the month, I should be in Caporciano on Monday the 26th. So do you have to be there for the final act or is it something you could do through the mail? Bill


Hi Bill, they expect you to be there, alsong with the vendors. The notary is a highly respected person to the Italians, and I'm told that punctuality is a must! The date of my 'final act has been set for the 30th, but having a real problem getting flights to Pescara to fit in with my plans. I'm up early to see if I can get a cancellation, or it looks like it will have to be the first week in November. Enjoy househunting, I really enjoyed that bit, I felt like I was on one of these house in the sun Programmes on tv. Keep me up to date! Jean


----------



## bunty16

*final act*



bunty16 said:


> Hi Bill, they expect you to be there, alsong with the vendors. The notary is a highly respected person to the Italians, and I'm told that punctuality is a must! The date of my 'final act has been set for the 30th, but having a real problem getting flights to Pescara to fit in with my plans. I'm up early to see if I can get a cancellation, or it looks like it will have to be the first week in November. Enjoy househunting, I really enjoyed that bit, I felt like I was on one of these house in the sun Programmes on tv. Keep me up to date! Jean


 Just managed to get a flight on the 30th, will make the bank and the final act by the skin of my teeth (fingers crossed!) Will you be in italy then?


----------



## vintage

maleena said:


> It all sounds very exciting, I can't wait to move to Italy myself. I love reading how everyone is going with their moves and settling in. My family and I will hopefully be doing all of that this time next year.


Hi Maleena,

What area is your family moving to?
Bill


----------



## vintage

bunty16 said:


> Just managed to get a flight on the 30th, will make the bank and the final act by the skin of my teeth (fingers crossed!) Will you be in italy then?


Hi Jean,

I bet you can't wait to get there! I will be there on the 30th, but it is also the day I have to drive back to Rome. I don't know how much time I will have in that area before I leave. It sounds like I will be coming back anyway for the final act, probably around the beginning of December. 
Bill


----------



## bunty16

vintage said:


> Hi Jean,
> 
> I bet you can't wait to get there! I will be there on the 30th, but it is also the day I have to drive back to Rome. I don't know how much time I will have in that area before I leave. It sounds like I will be coming back anyway for the final act, probably around the beginning of December.
> Bill


December is not very far away, have you made plans to buy that house that you liked in Caporciano? or will you be still looking when you go to Italy. My flight arrives in Pescara about 12noon, and final act will be at 4p.m. Somewhere in between then will have to go with Walter (financial advisor) to get money out of my italian bank account. Have you done that already & got your tax code? Walter helped sort that out also, last time I was there. maybe we will be neighbours soon! Jean


----------



## vintage

bunty16 said:


> December is not very far away, have you made plans to buy that house that you liked in Caporciano? or will you be still looking when you go to Italy. My flight arrives in Pescara about 12noon, and final act will be at 4p.m. Somewhere in between then will have to go with Walter (financial advisor) to get money out of my italian bank account. Have you done that already & got your tax code? Walter helped sort that out also, last time I was there. maybe we will be neighbours soon! Jean


Jean, It looks like we will just miss each other this time. I will have to leave Pescara before noon to make it back to Rome. I have not made plans to buy the house yet, just thinking ahead. I do have an appointment with Walter to get a tax code and bank account. You have not told me about your house yet, is it habitable or do you need to renovate? 
Ciao! Bill


----------



## bunty16

vintage said:


> Jean, It looks like we will just miss each other this time. I will have to leave Pescara before noon to make it back to Rome. I have not made plans to buy the house yet, just thinking ahead. I do have an appointment with Walter to get a tax code and bank account. You have not told me about your house yet, is it habitable or do you need to renovate?
> Ciao! Bill


Pity we will not get to meet up, The house we are buying is habitable, some slight cosmetic work needs doing, but can wait, the terrace needs rennovating, and hoping to do this when we sell this house. When I met walter, he likes to be paid his 250.00 euro's when he does the bank and tax work (I was embarrased at not having these funds to hand and thought it was all included at final bill when house purchased at final act!)Have a great time Bill, it is good fun looking at all the villages and houses. Jean.


----------



## vintage

bunty16 said:


> Pity we will not get to meet up, The house we are buying is habitable, some slight cosmetic work needs doing, but can wait, the terrace needs rennovating, and hoping to do this when we sell this house. When I met walter, he likes to be paid his 250.00 euro's when he does the bank and tax work (I was embarrased at not having these funds to hand and thought it was all included at final bill when house purchased at final act!)Have a great time Bill, it is good fun looking at all the villages and houses. Jean.


 Letizia told me that he charged 200, I guess he raised his price. The house that I am looking at has one floor finished, if I get that house I will renovate the other levels.
Did you have much time in Caporciano when you were there? So are you going to try and move there in November?
Bill


----------



## bunty16

bunty16 said:


> Hello again, I believe it takes 4-6 weeks, much quicker if paying cash, it's 2 weeks since I viewed and had my offer accepted, busy packing up at this end, as we plan to retire there. originally, we thought about the holiday home idea for a while, but since we are not working now after taking early retirement, there is nothing to stop us. Did not see much of any earthquake damage, I did view a house that had been damaged, but had been put right. Cannot remember where though, I viewed so many houses, in different villages, it was overwhelming. One of the scouts is called maritzio, he lost his home in the Quake, he would know that area very well. Did not see any problems with carpocianio. I expect (if all goes well) to have moved in by the end of october/early november. My house looks sound, but I have arranged for a survey to be on the safe side. let me know how you get on, Jean.


Hello Bill, how did your visit go? have you chosen a property? did you get to Caporciano, I have now purchased my house there and plan to move in december.


----------



## vintage

bunty16 said:


> Hello Bill, how did your visit go? have you chosen a property? did you get to Caporciano, I have now purchased my house there and plan to move in december.


Hi Jean, Yes I did visit Caporciano and Maurizio showed me where your house is. I also met Jamie and he showed me the work he has done on his house. We decided not to go with the house in Caporciano, we found a house in Capestrano that was in better condition, has a great view, 2 terraces, and a big wine cellar with everything needed to make wine in large quantities. I have put an offer in and it was accepted, so we should be going back in 4-6 weeks for the final act. We will be visiting Caporciano and Roccacasale when we return, and of course Capestrano. Did you see Capestrano when you were there? I will let you know when we will be back, I plan on meeting with Jamie concerning some small renovations on my house. See you soon!
Bill


----------



## bunty16

*The buying process*



vintage said:


> Hi Jean, Yes I did visit Caporciano and Maurizio showed me where your house is. I also met Jamie and he showed me the work he has done on his house. We decided not to go with the house in Caporciano, we found a house in Capestrano that was in better condition, has a great view, 2 terraces, and a big wine cellar with everything needed to make wine in large quantities. I have put an offer in and it was accepted, so we should be going back in 4-6 weeks for the final act. We will be visiting Caporciano and Roccacasale when we return, and of course Capestrano. Did you see Capestrano when you were there? I will let you know when we will be back, I plan on meeting with Jamie concerning some small renovations on my house. See you soon!
> Bill


Hello Bill, hope all is going well with buying your home. I forgot to say that if there was anything you needed to know re this process please ask. i did have a few concerns along the way, and eventually gave way to the italian way of sorting out tax if you know what I mean. Are you having a survey done? I did look at a property in your village, but to be honest cannot remember too much as viewed so many houses in 2 days. Anyway, keep in touch


----------



## Caporciano

Hi Jean & fellow kinsman to be in Caporciano! I have not been in here for over 12 months & see Caporciano ! What a small world! There are indeed a few Iti/ Americans in Caporciano. Angelo & his sister who spend usually all summer there & a few others... But suffice it to say that they have been put off this last year - because of the earthquakes .. which still continue! i was out there a few weeks ago with my mother & whilst there we had 2 albeit small quakes & one of which the epicentre was almost Caporciano! BUT we are built on solid rock & as the locals say there increasingly .. look at what it says in the Holy Book! he who built his house upon the rock...

This last occasion we were able to visit extensively & were utterly dismayed by the damage the quake of 6th April wrought. And even in visiting just 2 villages away - the whole of which law laid waste to the ground, we were amazed that so few few people were killed. 

Having said all the place is beautiful the people hospitalble and welcoming. There had been a mass migration away from the area in the 60's / 70's due to lack of employment and opportunity and many have returned when they were able to do so. So people there have got used to people coming & going.

Should it be that you do buy in Caporciano - welcome! We were the first english to our mind there & I gather the english owned properties are now in excess of 10. Not to mention other foreign nationals! 

Best learn the language by immersion.. And don't despair nonetheless - when the locals dont appear to understand you - as they also speak a dialect! Alas, it tends to be the older folk. 

We are next out there Summer 2010

Chris


----------



## vintage

bunty16 said:


> Hello Bill, hope all is going well with buying your home. I forgot to say that if there was anything you needed to know re this process please ask. i did have a few concerns along the way, and eventually gave way to the italian way of sorting out tax if you know what I mean. Are you having a survey done? I did look at a property in your village, but to be honest cannot remember too much as viewed so many houses in 2 days. Anyway, keep in touch


Hi Jean, I know what you mean about not being able to remember much, so much info in a short time. I am having a survey, Romolo has sent me 136 pictures of the house and has said that the house has a good structure. I am OK with the process so far, just waiting on the next step. We will most likely be staying at our house right after the papers are signed, I will be arranging for the electric and water to be turned on, and some firewood delivered. 
Are you in Italy yet?
Bill


----------



## vintage

Ciao a tutti,

Update, yes we now have the house in capestrano, it is great, 2 terraces one on the roof with access from the master bedroom, the view from here is awesome, a large wine cellar that the owners left everything to make wine (probably about 2 large barrels with each production) I guess at one time they ran a small wine making business out of that cellar. The house is in very good shape, we just need to add an upstairs bathroom, heating and new electric, and of course minor things like painting and cleaning. I plan on doing most of the work myself with the help of some people I know in the area. I am still studying italian using rosetta stone, but just by being there you learn even faster. Can't wait to get back! We plan on being permanent residents in 17 months or less. 
Bill


----------



## Caporciano

vintage said:


> Hi, thanks for the info. I will be going there at the end of October. They have me looking at property twice a day for 4 days with a different scout each time.
> 
> If I put an offer on a house, how long does it take to get to completion? Did you notice a lot of earthquake damage or do they have the town cleaned up? Are you planning on living there or using it as a Holiday home, we will be using ours as a holiday home until we decide to move there permanently.
> 
> Bill


Hi Bill,

Did you purchase in Caporciano / or the area? we have a website that may be of some use.. Abruzzo to Brittany


----------



## Caporciano

Hi has this run dry? Did you purchase?


----------



## vintage

Caporciano said:


> Hi has this run dry? Did you purchase?


yes I did, read the rest of this thread all the info is there! sorry for the late reply I was in Italy and didn't have much time for internet.
Bill


----------

